# Maho MH 600



## John252058 (Jul 19, 2014)

If anyone has any of the following accessories and willing to part with, for a Maho MH 600 P.
Dividing Head
Spiral Milling Attachment
Slotting Head


----------



## Chipper5783 (Dec 30, 2015)

How did you make out on finding Maho components?
It would be awesome if you could post the story of your machine on the Schaublin, Deckel, Mikron, . . . .  forum.  (pictures too, what you are doing with the machine etc.)

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/forums/schaublin-deckel-mikron-smart-brown-polamco-misal.188/


----------

